# Problem with WLAN USB stick



## wkt (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a Fritz!WLAN USB stick from the company AVM in Germany plugged into my computer.

If I scan the dmesg.boot file log of my sytem boot I can't find an entry for this stick.
I have only an re0 entry of my Realtek card/chip/interface.

Does FreeBSD 8 not support this device ? Or what have I to do ?

I have a piece of software of AVM for LINUX but at the moment I do not grasp how to 
work with it, perhaps in The LINUX compatibility mode?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2010)

wkt said:
			
		

> I have a Fritz!WLAN USB stick from the company AVM in Germany plugged into my computer.



Based on some web research, that's a TI TNETW1450 chipset.  Based on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers, there's a Linux driver and that's about it.



> Does FreeBSD 8 not support this device ?



At present, it appears not.



> I have a piece of software of AVM for LINUX but at the moment I do not grasp how to
> work with it, perhaps in The LINUX compatibility mode?



Linux programs can be used on FreeBSD, but not drivers.  ndis(4) may work.


----------



## wkt (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you for your help.

I had a first look at the man page of the ndis program and I think that is a good hint.
I will work on this before I have to leave FreeBSD if the WLAN connection doesn't work.x(


----------



## wkt (Apr 27, 2010)

I just read in the handbook that ndis doesn't work with USB devices.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2010)

wkt said:
			
		

> I just read in the handbook that ndis doesn't work with USB devices.



That may be outdated.  ndis(4) on FreeBSD 8-stable says "The ndis driver is designed to support mainly Ethernet and wireless network devices with PCI, PCMCIA and USB bus attachments."


----------

